# Bicep Tricep Supersets



## ghandi (Sep 23, 2003)

I currently train biceps and triceps on the same day and it definately works for me. I do 12 supersets all in all and vary the exercises most weeks. Here is a typical routine....

4 sets of close grip bench presses each set followed by 4 sets of preacher curls.

4 sets of cable push downs followed by 4 sets of cable curls.

4 sets of tricep extensions followed by 4 sets of 21's.

As i said this seems to work for me but i am keen to hear the opinions of other lifters on what works for them.


----------



## NOTD (Sep 23, 2003)

Not sure what excersize you're referring to by "21's," I've always know it as a method: 7 reps half way, 7 reps the rest of the way, 7 full reps. (Which can apply to a lot of different excersizes.


----------



## oaktownboy (Sep 23, 2003)

if you are looking to build mass u probably want to cut down on supersets with bis and tris and yes "21s" means 7 up halfway, 7 down halfway, and 7 full curls


----------



## Tha Don (Sep 24, 2003)

i do 2 sets alternate bi curls, then 2 sets bi curls together (like a barbell curl but with d/b's) then 2 sets concentration then just 1 set of 21's at the end to kill em

I reckon if I did more sets of 21's I'd be wasting my time as they are already really fatigued when i'm doing the concentration curls

Oh and I don't do arms on the same day so it wouldn't work for me atm, but it looks pretty intense


----------

